# Resort Specials Archive



## vckempson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've often wished I had a record of availability & amount of discounts at the resorts over a full year.  So I decided to take a pdf snapshot of the discount page each month for future reference.  Since we can't upload files larger than 100k, I'll upload them to a cloud drive at amazon and post the file links here during the first week of each month.  

The discounts cover the upcoming 8 weeks, so we'll have an ongoing record.  If anyone has a better way to do this let me know.  I'll accumulate and post all links to the Specials up to maybe 3 year's running.  (If I keep it up that long Obviously, this post will only become meaningful over time.

Sept 2012 - https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## markb53 (Sep 25, 2012)

vckempson said:


> I've often wished I had a record of availability & amount of discounts at the resorts over a full year.  So I decided to take a pdf snapshot of the discount page each month for future reference.  Since we can't upload files larger than 100k, I'll upload them to a cloud drive at amazon and post the file links here during the first week of each month.
> 
> The discounts cover the upcoming 8 weeks, so we'll have an ongoing record.  If anyone has a better way to do this let me know.  I'll accumulate and post all links to the Specials up to maybe 3 year's running.  (If I keep it up that long Obviously, this post will only become meaningful over time.
> 
> Sept 2012 - https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share?s=yzw1I4oFROclNFtyM79Ct0



That is a really great idea. I will find that useful for planning ahead.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome idea.  As someone who has been researching Wyndham for months but only just now got access to the resort specials page as an owner, I would have loved to have this information.  

I feel like it should be implemented in a way to be able to search by date or resort.  I'll think about this.


----------



## capital city (Sep 25, 2012)

Great idea and thanks for taking the time. Havent bought points yet but will soon and that was probably the biggest question mark about the system. What kind of last minute deals to really expect.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking a google doc is an easy way to get this into searchable form...  of course, someone has to keep up the data entry.  But the great thing about google docs is that you can set set permissions on who can edit the spreadsheet, and you can also create front-end forms for data entry.  I'll try this out tonight.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 25, 2012)

Something like this:  http://bit.ly/PXNYld

It's incomplete so far.  Click View > List to search on any combination of fields.


----------



## vckempson (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried every which way to strip out the data so it could be pasted into excel.  No luck.  You can highlight & paste, but the graphics still have to be removed manually and the data tweeked to line up properly from month to month.  The other problem is that the discounts can continuously change for the same week throughout the 8 week discount period.  

I just don't have the time, patience or knowledge to reconcile all those issues and input the data manually.  I'm happy to take a snapshot and post the archives each month.  There's little work in that and it accomplishes a major goal, which is to able to look back in time and see if discounts are likely for a desired time.  My concern about anyone having to do data entry is whether they will keep it up... but more power to anyone that wants to take it on.

Google Docs is a better choice of cloud drive, though, since you can share a folder.  I'll use that instead of the Amazon cloud drive.


----------



## vckempson (Oct 9, 2012)

Archive Folder updated to include Oct & Nov 2012

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## vckempson (Nov 6, 2012)

Archive updated to include Nov & Dec 2012

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## vckempson (Dec 13, 2012)

*Discounts Archive updated,  9/12 - 1/13*

Archive update to include Dec, '12 to Jan, '13.  The following link will take you to a shared folder at Google Docs with the available discounts back to Sept, 2012.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## vckempson (Jan 13, 2013)

Updated Archive to include Jan & Feb 2013.  The following link gives you access to the folder with all the saved print screens back to Sept 2012.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit

It's a week off since Wyndham had the specials page stuck on Dec until today.


----------



## Xcalibur (Jan 14, 2013)

vckempson said:


> Updated Archive to include Jan & Feb 2013.  The following link gives you access to the folder with all the saved print screens back to Sept 2012.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc/edit
> 
> It's a week off since Wyndham had the specials page stuck on Dec until today.



Thanks for doing this.  How do VIP discounts apply to the specials? 

Thanks


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 14, 2013)

Xcalibur said:


> Thanks for doing this.  How do VIP discounts apply to the specials?
> 
> Thanks



This is a great idea.  Thanks.  As it releates to how VIP works, when you go to make a reservation, you will see in the VIP discount window the greater discount between the resort special and the VIP discount rate.  You will not see both.

To test this, go to a resort special over 60 days and see what it says.  Then go to a VIP discount under 60 days and see what it says.  You should note a VIP Discount in the 61 plus range.  It does not label it seperatly, at least the last time I checked.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 14, 2013)

Like the rest of us, for someone who is VIP, this archive will give you a glimpse into excess inventory within the system for various times of the year.  Also, some of these discounts may exceed VIP discounts.

With that information, you can make some educated guesses ahead of time if it's safe to wait and book within your discount window.  If not then you'd book ahead of time.   For VIP, you'd then do the release and re-book trick if possible.


----------



## jessyoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Great idea. Does anyone know what the historical trend is for National Harbor for 3 bedroom availability in spring (during the discount window)?  I'm doing some research on the best location to use as a future annual family reunion site (large airport is a must) during the mid May period.  I see that 2 bedrooms are still available in the 45 day discount period at 10%.  In anyone's experience is it really worth waiting to book something that big to save 10-15%? It seems a bit risky.


----------



## vckempson (May 6, 2013)

Updated Archive to include May & June, 2013. The following link gives you access to the folder with all the saved print screens back to Sept 2012.

I haven't posted an update to this thread in a while but the archive has been kept up to date the whole time.  It's a challenge sometimes when I'm away timesharing over the 1st of any month.  I have a smaller netbook computer with me then and it's a little finicky about taking screen shots.  

We have about 10 months history on the archive.  Pretty soon we'll have an entire year for reference.  I've already used this a couple times.  Interestingly, I haven't used it to see about discounts but just to gauge availability at places so I don't book too late only to have it already filled up.  I hope some others are finding a use for this.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9...ZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## vckempson (Jun 13, 2013)

Update to archive to include June & July, 2013.  

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9...ZPQ3MwbWc/edit


----------



## lprstn (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow thanks!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 14, 2013)

Got the following message when I tried to access a couple minutes a go!


Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.

Please check the address and try again. 


Get stuff done with Google Drive

Apps in Google Drive make it easy to create, store and share online documents, spreadsheets, presentations and more.

Learn more at drive.google


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 14, 2013)

I got the same thing... it appears that the URL was abbreviated (contains "...") so it doesn't link.  I'm able to look at the earlier link, which only goes through November 2012.  Hm.

Thanks for compiling this data!


----------



## vckempson (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry about the incorrect link.  Not sure what happened.  Here is an updated link.  I tested it to make sure it works. 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9DYFoGJID5fWnViOVZPQ3MwbWc&usp=sharing

It's now updated with Aug & Sept 2013 specials.  

When testing I see that your view isn't in the same order as when I'm logged on to google docs.  Mine is in chronological order, but the public view isn't.  First off, you should choose the list view so it's easier to see the name of each file.  It then puts them in alphabetical order, I think.

If that's the case I should go back in and number them in front of the description.  Maybe "2013.01" for Jan thru "2013.12".  Anybody know if that would be a valid file name?  That way they all be in order from oldest to newest when you access it.  

Any other ideas for naming conventions so they show up in reverse order maybe?


----------

